# Adding Cpu Governors to CM4DX



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to know how to add cpu governors to CM4DX....Can someone explain how to? Where they located? Would like to use built-in settings instead of a app. Ive done some searching and cannot find a definitve answer.....Thank You


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Settings -> cyanogenmod settings -> performance -> CPU settings -> Available Governors

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well i already knew about the performance setting...sorry should have mentioned that....what im looking to do is add governors to Available Governors. Instead of performance,ondemand,userspace.....i have a few new governors modules id like to add n test.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Android overclock lets you.add them idk how manually though

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

AFAIK you can't add or subtract anything from the kernel on any of these locked down Moto's. 
I highly doubt this will work but you can try adding your module.ko 's to the apps asset folder with the other modules jrummy included.
Edit or maybe replace his with your own renamed to his conventions.


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

ahhh...good idea pootab...but when i rename mine to his they wont even load....ive even added them to /system/lib/modules and cm7 is not seeing them.....anyone else?


----------

